# radon zr 5.0 und sigma bc1009



## sahneb (7. März 2013)

hallo liebe forum gemeinde, 
...da ich bei euch immer gute und viele infos finden konnte,brauchte ich mich bisher nie anmelden...aber heute kam mein neues fahrrad und der cpu sigma 1009 dazu. 
wo sich eine frage auftat,die mir ihr mal bitte bitte erklären müßt!

es geht um die einstellung ''radumfang'' bei diesen radcomputer.
in der anbauanleitung steht, ich solle den geber in die speichen klemmen und ganz nach oben bis an die felge schieben.
dann ist aber der abstand von dem teil an der gabel und dem in den speichen zu groß. 
also hab ich alles weiter unten angebracht sodass der mindestabstand passt.also das teil an der speiche weiter zur nabe.

aber da frage ich mich nun wie sich das mit dem radumfang verhält. bleibt der gleich und ich kann den wert aus der tabelle nehnem oder wird der kleiner???


----------



## Crissi (8. März 2013)

Hi,

is doch schei$$egal wo der Magnet sitzt, der Radumfang bleibt immer derselbe.

Oder hast du adaptive LAufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sahneb (8. März 2013)

nee hab ich natürlich nicht...weiß nichtmal was das sein soll !!!
alles klar danke schön ,ich dachte es geht um den umfang von dem magneten. aber recht haste,hab vorhin darauf geachtet, das is wirklich sch...egal denn die speiche wo das ding dranklemmt is immer zur gleichen zeit ne runde rum ob an der nabe oder am felgenrand.


----------

